# looking for ship mates



## anne1965 (Nov 30, 2013)

hi im looking to hook my dad up with old ship mates he was on a few silverline ships his name is hilton stanness if you have served with him please get in touch


----------



## Graham Wallace (May 6, 2006)

anne1965 said:


> hi im looking to hook my dad up with old ship mates he was on a few silverline ships his name is hilton stanness if you have served with him please get in touch


Anne1965,

Come on, don't sell your Dad short he sailed BP Tankers 1969/77, 19 ships in all.

I was first in touch with Hilton in 2005 and my last email 2009, I hope he is well. I sent him quite a few copies of BP Ships Movements at the time. Maybe by now I should know a few more guys he sailed with.

Has he finished painting your house in the Midlands, well that was 2005 so even a Deckie should have finished by now!

All tongue in cheek, give him my regards.

Graham Wallace
ex 1955 BP Engineering Apprentice.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

anne1965,

on behalf of the Moderating team welcome to SN. Good luck with your search.

Hawkey01


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings* Anne *and welcome to *SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## mr g elliott (Feb 25, 2013)

anyone out there who was on stenna seaspread in the falklands gordon


----------

